# my heart sank and my britches felt Squshy!!



## broach0018 (Nov 11, 2011)

Had a bear walk right by me in my ground blind made of brush palms tonight! I would guess him at 400 #! I now need new underwear! To bad it was on a WMA with NO BEAR HUNTING ALLOWED!!! Im bringing a camra with me next time!


----------



## HOBO (Nov 11, 2011)

....  Just curious,,,,, just what are "brush palms"????

---------<" ){{{{{><


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 11, 2011)

You smooth talker! You paint quite the picture with words! 

I do imaging that would be an awsome sight /experience.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 12, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> Had a bear walk right by me in my ground blind made of brush palms tonight! I would guess him at 400 #! I now need new underwear! To bad it was on a WMA with NO BEAR HUNTING ALLOWED!!! Im bringing a camra with me next time!



I understand the feeling !!!!!!!

I was in the N Ga Mtns the day before Black Powder season this year
scouting an area just at dark, and walked right up on a bear that 
was bedded down or feeding in some blown
down trees/ thick brush...

He ran 20 yds turned and faced me and started popping his 
jaws and woofed several times !!!!!

I reached back in my fanny pack for my pistol, and realized
i left my pistol in the truck !!!!!....

I started backing up slowly, and after a few seconds, he 
turned and we both walked away...Fast !!!!!!!!!!!!!

He was HUGE....At least 300lbs....Size of a VW !!!!!


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 12, 2011)

HOBO said:


> ....  Just curious,,,,, just what are "brush palms"????
> 
> ---------<" ){{{{{><



Thats what I call em anyway. Im not sure on the real name of them. They are the small palm bushes found in swamp bottoms or near wetland. They work great for a natural ground blind!!!


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 12, 2011)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I understand the feeling !!!!!!!
> 
> I was in the N Ga Mtns the day before Black Powder season this year
> scouting an area just at dark, and walked right up on a bear that
> ...



WOW  yeah when he starts poping the ole jaws you know what time it is! lol I would have had a heart attack! lol I bet you dont leave your sidearm in the truck any more!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 14, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> Thats what I call em anyway. Im not sure on the real name of them. They are the small palm bushes found in swamp bottoms or near wetland. They work great for a natural ground blind!!!



Those would be palmettos. Noisy trying to walk through them and do make for a good blind. There's a bunch of bears on both Oaky Woods and Ocmulgee, but I have only seen them at OW.


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 14, 2011)

Danny Leigh said:


> Those would be palmettos. Noisy trying to walk through them and do make for a good blind. There's a bunch of bears on both Oaky Woods and Ocmulgee, but I have only seen them at OW.



Ahh yes.. Palmettos. Thanks! I grew up calling them brush palms. seemed right to me LOL


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have alot of bears on our club.  I have many pictures of them.  A member has killed one this year. 

After reading these posts, I think i should be a little more cautious.  I didnt realize they would stare you down and pop their jaw at you.  Im going to start carrying my pistol more often.


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 16, 2011)

I bear hunted for the first time this year and on my first night walking out I had two cubs walk out about 15 yds or less from me. I froze for about 10 minutes and said to myself "I don't know what to do!" there I stood with long bow in hand and an arrow on the string but mama never came . It was spooky and I finally decided to scare them off and hot footed it back to the truck about 600 yds away.  I just got me a Ruger Blackhawk 44mag for next season, just in case.


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 16, 2011)

Blueridge said:


> I bear hunted for the first time this year and on my first night walking out I had two cubs walk out about 15 yds or less from me. I froze for about 10 minutes and said to myself "I don't know what to do!" there I stood with long bow in hand and an arrow on the string but mama never came . It was spooky and I finally decided to scare them off and hot footed it back to the truck about 600 yds away.  I just got me a Ruger Blackhawk 44mag for next season, just in case.



I had the same problem a few weeks ago. My brother and I were hog hunting along a huge creek and had a cub walk by us at about 20 yards, he stoped checked us out and kept moving. The hole time my head is on a swivell looking for moma but she never showed up. I to made headway for the truck slowly and as invisable as possible  LOL


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 18, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> I had the same problem a few weeks ago. My brother and I were hog hunting along a huge creek and had a cub walk by us at about 20 yards, he stoped checked us out and kept moving. The hole time my head is on a swivell looking for moma but she never showed up. I to made headway for the truck slowly and as invisable as possible  LOL



Puts a different light on things doesn't it???
But I like it.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 18, 2011)

Nothing, absolutely nothing can get the ol pumper in high gear quicker than being up close and personal with one of them big ol hairy critters.  Welcome to the club, an experience only those that have shared close qtrs with one can understand.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 19, 2011)

messermacher said:


> Nothing, absolutely nothing can get the ol pumper in high gear quicker than being up close and personal with one of them big ol hairy critters.  Welcome to the club, an experience only those that have shared close qtrs with one can understand.



X2.........I finally saw a Bear in the woods at Pinelog a few weeks back..........I heard the Hard sniffing, saw Black behind some thick brush, then the crashing as it came out and crossed the Firebreak I was on, at about 15 yards in front of me!  I was ready to shoot, hoping it was Pig, but it was clearly a Bear so of course I did not.

MAN WHAT A RUSH!!

I still get tingly when I think about it!


----------



## papachaz (Dec 2, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> X2.........I finally saw a Bear in the woods at Pinelog a few weeks back..........I heard the Hard sniffing, saw Black behind some thick brush, then the crashing as it came out and crossed the Firebreak I was on, at about 15 yards in front of me!  I was ready to shoot, hoping it was Pig, but it was clearly a Bear so of course I did not.
> 
> MAN WHAT A RUSH!!
> 
> I still get tingly when I think about it!


just curious, why didn't you shoot it?


----------

